# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Would You Move to Tulsa for $10,000?

## Bunty

https://www.tulsaworld.com/goodnews/...208d5fd4c.html

----------


## gopokes88

That's one way to do it. Good for them

----------


## Zuplar

I got a buddy who I run a business with in Florida who has been looking to relocate out here. This might just do it.

----------


## Swake

Amazon was given an average of $48,000 per job by northern VA and NYC.

Compare that to the Kaiser foundation giving $10,000 per job for people to move their job to Tulsa.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

No. But Tulsa has so much potential it’s unreal. The state has been holding so much back. If Tulsa plays its cards right, it could easily become a sprawling cosmopolitan metropolis that has suburban development encompassing Grand Lake.

----------


## BG918

> No. But Tulsa has so much potential it’s unreal. The state has been holding so much back. If Tulsa plays its cards right, it could easily become a sprawling cosmopolitan metropolis that has suburban development encompassing Grand Lake.


That would be some nasty sprawl to stretch all the way to Grand Lake.  No thanks I prefer the relatively compact Tulsa metro with more infill and development to the northwest so downtown isn’t so off-centered.

----------


## sgt. pepper

It is pretty sad when you have to start paying people to move to your town.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> That would be some nasty sprawl to stretch all the way to Grand Lake.  No thanks I prefer the relatively compact Tulsa metro with more infill and development to the northwest so downtown isn’t so off-centered.


But you have to admit, in reality that’s what would happen if Tulsa boomed. The potential is there. Port city. Very impressive arts and philanthropist mentality, close to proximity to another potential major city in the making(Bentonville), and beautiful geographical features(a similarly most attractive cities have that OKC lacks).

Suburbs are where most people want to be.

----------


## Thomas Vu

I'd do it.

----------


## aDark

> No. But Tulsa has so much potential its unreal. The state has been holding so much back. If Tulsa plays its cards right, it could easily become a sprawling cosmopolitan metropolis that has suburban development encompassing Grand Lake.


Woah. Are you looking into a crystal ball that allows you to see several hundred years into the future? This is crazy. Grand lake is an hour and a half away (85+ miles) and Bentonville is 2.5 hours (115 miles) away. 

This distance is comparable to suggesting someone live in Colbert Oklahoma (Lake Texoma) and commute into Dallas. Dallas has a metro population  7.5 times larger than Tulsa. No one lives at that lake and commutes an hour and a half to work in Dallas. There's nothing north of McKinney but fields for 50 miles.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yeah Grand Lake is a stretch.  :Wink:

----------


## Snowman

> But you have to admit, in reality that’s what would happen if Tulsa boomed. The potential is there. Port city. Very impressive arts and philanthropist mentality, close to proximity to another potential major city in the making(Bentonville), and beautiful geographical features(a similarly most attractive cities have that OKC lacks).
> 
> Suburbs are where most people want to be.


Tulsa is not a port city in the classic sense, it did not develop around a port, that was added a century and a half later enough miles away from the well established core of the city it pretty much is a suburb. If Tulsa was not already regionally important the entire river management project that allows barge traffic on the Arkansas river may not have happened at all or might have not extended into Oklahoma.

----------


## bchris02

> Tulsa is not a port city in the classic sense, it did not develop around a port, that was added a century and a half later enough miles away from the well established core of the city it pretty much is a suburb. If Tulsa was not already regionally important the entire river management project that allows barge traffic on the Arkansas river may not have happened at all or might have not extended into Oklahoma.


Good bit of info here.  I've always found it curious as to why Tulsa isn't a "river city" per say (think Little Rock, Memphis) despite being in such an excellent riverfront location.

----------


## BG918

> Good bit of info here.  I've always found it curious as to why Tulsa isn't a "river city" per say (think Little Rock, Memphis) despite being in such an excellent riverfront location.


The Arkansas was treated as a nuisance more than an asset up until recently.  It didn't have barge traffic and frequently flooded so it was the perfect place to build refineries.  The city had the foresight to preserve the banks for parkland which only in the past couple decades have become popular with rebuilt trails and running and biking.

The original plan for the navigation system actually had the terminus in Tulsa but when there were cost overruns they decided to eliminate two of the locks and instead divert into the Verdigris River to Catoosa which is at a lower elevation than Tulsa thus not requiring additional locks and bridge modifications.

----------


## BG918

> It is pretty sad when you have to start paying people to move to your town.


It's called incentives and every city does it.  The only difference here is it is private money and instead of targeting companies it targets individual entrepreneurs.  According to this TW article it has already received over 1,000 applicants...for 25 openings.

https://www.tulsaworld.com/homepagel...1fa58a1d8.html

----------


## RodH

> Woah. Are you looking into a crystal ball that allows you to see several hundred years into the future? This is crazy. Grand lake is an hour and a half away (85+ miles) and Bentonville is 2.5 hours (115 miles) away. 
> 
> This distance is comparable to suggesting someone live in Colbert Oklahoma (Lake Texoma) and commute into Dallas. Dallas has a metro population  7.5 times larger than Tulsa. No one lives at that lake and commutes an hour and a half to work in Dallas. There's nothing north of McKinney but fields for 50 miles.


Colbert (Bryan County Oklahoma) is included in the Dallas CSA (combined statistical area) which is based on commuting patterns.  I have a niece that lives in Idabel and she commuted to and worked in Dallas every week for about a year.

----------


## 5alive

I am from Colbert and I remember in the MID 60's people were driving to Richardson (north Dallas) to work at Texas Instruments.

----------


## Bunty

> I am from Colbert and I remember in the MID 60's people were driving to Richardson (north Dallas) to work at Texas Instruments.


When gas was cheap at 19.9.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Tulsa is not a port city in the classic sense, it did not develop around a port, that was added a century and a half later enough miles away from the well established core of the city it pretty much is a suburb. If Tulsa was not already regionally important the entire river management project that allows barge traffic on the Arkansas river may not have happened at all or might have not extended into Oklahoma.


Good point! Having a port has its advantages and Tulsa should do what it can to capitalize off of that.

----------


## MagzOK

> There's nothing north of McKinney but fields for 50 miles.


Actually, the towns of Melissa and Anna are booming like crazy.  I have a relative that lives in a new subdivision outside Melissa and commutes to the Federal building in downtown Dallas.  They wanted several acres so they shot for the burbs.  TxDOT has expanded capacity of Central Expressway (US75) all the way up to near Van Alstyne.  She likes the commute -- she drives into the city to the northernmost Dart rail stop and takes the light rail from there all the way to a stop about a block away from her office.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

Plutonic panda is dreaming big, I like it. even if Tulsa doesnt ever extend out to Grandlake its those types of ideas that move the city forward. And in regards to the port, Ive met several folks who work for companies that have a Facility out there, and it is a major major asset for the Tulsa area manufacturing industry. 

Fun fact; The port of Catoosa is actually in Tulsa city limits. Or municipal fence line as Wikipedia puts it. 
http://www.incog.org/mapping/Corp%20...Limits2010.pdf

----------


## SoonerDave

Move to Tulsa for 10k? No.

----------


## Dustin

> Move to Tulsa for 10k? No.


Hell yes I would do that in a heartbeat!

----------


## Mel

No.

----------


## Dustin

Oh, you don't get it in a lump sum...

Nvm.

----------


## Teo9969

> I'd do it.


 :Frown:

----------


## Thomas Vu

> 


Haha what's wrong with 10k and maybe subsidized living to continue doing what you were already doing?  I don't even like Tulsa, and suspect I'd move when the year is out.

----------


## BG918

According to GKFF the program received 1,800 applications in 2 days but they intend to cap it at 25 for the first year.  

https://ktul.com/news/local/in-2-day...remote-program

----------

